# Help! My Kindle Won't Start!



## xiaofan (Jul 11, 2009)

I just opened my new Kindle; even though the Kindle 2 User's Guide is supposed to open automatically, I just keep getting pictures from the screensaver mode.  I keep turning it on and off...but there have to be better suggestions out there!  Help?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it a K2 or DX? Try charging it for awhile. The battery may not charged.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

yes try charging it. If it won't wake up after awhile, then give a hard reset.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Hit it against the table a few times.





Just j/k.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Hit it against the table a few times.
> 
> Just j/k.


   lol


----------



## xiaofan (Jul 11, 2009)

My Kindle 2 was already changed, so I don't think that was the problem.  I did a hard reset, and things seem to be up and running now.  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

wow, I held my breath till I got to the last post.  Glad it's working again, and glad you decided to post here for help.  
Hope you stop by later to chat with us.
deb


----------

